# Tips for smoking cheese in a gas grill



## ndkoze (Dec 4, 2015)

I am planning on smoking a mess of cheese this weekend and would like to try it in my gas grill (Weber Genesis) as my smoker (Smokin-It #3) is so air tight it can be troublesome keeping my A-MAZE-N smoker lit.

I am sure this can be done as I have seen a few threads on this hear, but I am looking for any tips that you guys on how best to do this.

For example, where would the best plan to put the A-MAZE-N (I have both an AMNPS and AMNTS.

Cheese placement?

Any other tips?

Thanks in advance,

Koze


----------



## donr (Dec 4, 2015)

I have cold smoked stuff in my gas grill with my AMNPS to great success.  I have a 4 burner (front to back) grill.  I pull a grate off, remove the middle 2 heat deflector things so I can set the AMNPS onto the floor of the grill.  My grill will pull air in from a gap around the floor so the air comes in lower than the AMNPS, which is good.  I put a well seasoned disposable aluminum pan with holes in the bottom on the two exposed burners.  This helps distribute the smoke and not blast the cheese directly over the AMNPS.  Replace the grate to put stuff on it.  I have some vents in the back of the grill that I partially block off with paper towels so the smoke flows around instead of going straight out the center vent.  Your grill is probably different.

People have also used cardboard boxes with make shift racks for cold smokers as well.  I've thought about making a plywood box with a bunch of shelf holders for the job.

Don


----------



## cmayna (Dec 4, 2015)

Between the AMNPS vs AMNTS,  I would also use the AMNPS for to me it generates a smaller and cooler glow.  Yes, separate the smoke generator from the cheese as far as you can to help keep the temp down.  And yes a tall cardboard box with shelves in it works pretty good.  I use my vertical propane smoker for all my cold smoking needs, with the propane not turned on.  The AMNPS is down under the propane burner and the cheese or butter are typically located on the upper racks.

Have fun.


----------

